# One of our most blessed week's ever with Bailee!!!



## B Man (Dec 11, 2016)

We just attended the WCA National Championship for our first time ever in Ardmore, OK. This Championship is 1hr horseback stakes. Results below

2016 Open National Field Champion
&
2016 National Amateur Field Champion

We also won the Sasha Award, a traveling trophy awarded to any dog that wins both Open & Amateur the same year.  Last this was done was 2007 & 98'.

Our girl & first ever pointing dog won both the open & Amateur National Championship stakes, trained & handled by us as well.  A true blessing for both me & my wife we never expected to happen.  Figured I would share with our bird dog brother & sisters on here.

https://www.ottercreekfarmandkennel.com

.


----------



## K-Ro (Dec 11, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 11, 2016)

Well done.  Congrats


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 11, 2016)

Great Dog!!!!1


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

Hard to tell who is the proudest, the owner or the dog. Beautiful dog and congrats on a great accomplishment.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats Brandon, met you at the GSPCA trial and enjoyed watching your dogs.


----------



## B Man (Dec 12, 2016)

downhiller2010 said:


> Congrats Brandon, met you at the GSPCA trial and enjoyed watching your dogs.



If you don't mind me asking what was your name?  Maybe I can put a face with the name that way.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Dec 12, 2016)

B Man said:


> If you don't mind me asking what was your name?  Maybe I can put a face with the name that way.



It's Rob, I have my young shorthair with Jamie and was braced against you with Ollie if I remember correctly.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice looking dog. I too hunt with Weims, they are a breed apart, in more ways than one.  Where did you get that weim if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## shotgun (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats on a great trial. I lost my Weim last week and it sure is hard. Only 8 years old.


----------



## B Man (Dec 12, 2016)

downhiller2010 said:


> It's Rob, I have my young shorthair with Jamie and was braced against you with Ollie if I remember correctly.



Yep I know who I'm talking with now. Lol.  I remember that dog also, nice pup you got!

Hope to see you in Jan again?


----------



## B Man (Dec 12, 2016)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Nice looking dog. I too hunt with Weims, they are a breed apart, in more ways than one.  Where did you get that weim if you do not mind me asking?



Virginia from Southpaw Weimaraner (Meredith Wadsworth)

Yeah they are, very creative breed. Lol. & Thanks


----------

